# Paul jobin



## mcb2007

I bought this a couple of months ago for not very much . It has now started playing up a little , it will run a couple of minutes then the seconds hand stops between 12 and 2 a little shake and off it goes again then stops .

The burning question ,is it worth saving or binning . I don't know anything about the brand , but I quite like the look of it and it sits well on the wrist.

Is it just another mass churned out Swiss watch that are ten a penny ?

The offending article :hmmm9uh: .


----------



## andyclient

The Paul jobin models I've come across have been fitted with eta movements so would say it's worth saving


----------



## mcb2007

What do you think ,Andy , just needs a service .


----------



## andyclient

mcb2007 said:


> What do you think ,Andy , just needs a service .


 I would say so yes, sounds like the gear train is a bit grubby if it's stopping in the same place but a service would rectify that imo


----------



## Always"watching"

The Jobin name in terms of Swiss watchmaking goes back a long way, and was one of the first such names in the Jura area, with the formation of a watch company by Jean Joseph Constant and Augustin Jobin, in Bois, in about 1848. Soon after the firm was founded, it moved to Porrentruy, also in the Jura, and there it remained under different addresses. In 1947, the company built a new state of the art factory and, in the following year, celebrated its centenary. Watches were marketed by the company under various brand names in addition to Paul Jobin, such as Ajax, Furrow, Oranje, Cyp, Cypar and Alac. At some stage, the firm seems to have been taken over by Edox, and it also seems that the Jobin company did not survive the quartz crisis.

I would rate the Jobin company as a middle market producer and manufacturer of Swiss watches - reasonable quality but not outstanding, and using movements by various companies including ETA. Looking at available illustrations of the watches, I would expect the working period for watches actually branded, "Paul Jobin" to be c.1945-1970, and Paul Jobin watches are certainly worthy of watch collectors' interest.

A rather nice Paul Jobin chronograph from the early to mid 1950s, powered by a Landeron L48 caliber (pic from uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com):

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20141210/84f1ac2eec51b897f29973b7d76f7988.jpg

A nice simple gold-plated mid-1960s Paul Jobin hand-wind wristwatch with 32.5mm (without crown) case and stainless steel back (pic from images.antiquesatlas.com)










A Paul Jobin gold pocket watch with decorative dial, difficult to date without more details (pic from cdn2.chrono24.com):

http://cdn2.chrono24.com/images/uhren/images_89/s3/7650389gross.jpg?v=1


----------



## mcb2007

Thank you for that write up, Honour. The one I have does look like the second picture but with a black seconds hand so maybe mid 60's :thumbsup: .


----------



## Paul 123

I have 25 jewel Paul jobin watch


----------



## Susan123

Hi. I have a Paul Joblin watch that has stopped working. I don't know if it's a manual wind watch which needs a service or a battery operated watch tha needs a new battery. Would it be worth getting it looked at? The watch has a silver coloured face. It has a second hand. There aren't any numbers, instead it has black and gold lines for each clock face number. The casing is a gold colour and the back is stainless steel with a 5 digit number. Any information and advice would be greatly appreciated

Regards, Susan Dodd


----------



## spinynorman

Susan123 said:


> Hi. I have a Paul Joblin watch that has stopped working. I don't know if it's a manual wind watch which needs a service or a battery operated watch tha needs a new battery. Would it be worth getting it looked at? The watch has a silver coloured face. It has a second hand. There aren't any numbers, instead it has black and gold lines for each clock face number. The casing is a gold colour and the back is stainless steel with a 5 digit number. Any information and advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Regards, Susan Dodd


 I've yet to see a quartz Paul Jobin. It'll be a gold plated mechanical watch, either hand wind or automatic. It's likely to have a good quality Swiss movement and it would be worth finding a watchmaker to take a look at it, if you intend to keep it. Servicing may not be worthwhile if you're hoping to sell it afterwards.


----------



## Hajas

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/6trJt_fOLAo?start=3&feature=oembed

Hello. That is the information i found about Paul Jobin. I like them too I think they are great.


----------



## Sylvia Kendrick

I would appreciate help in dating my late father's Paul Jobin wristwatch.

It is the incabloc automatic 25

The face has a check like pattern and the numbers are represented by tiny squares.

Amazingly it is working without me touching it having been in the drawer for the last 20 years.


----------



## spinynorman

Sylvia Kendrick said:


> I would appreciate help in dating my late father's Paul Jobin wristwatch.
> 
> It is the incabloc automatic 25
> 
> The face has a check like pattern and the numbers are represented by tiny squares.
> 
> Amazingly it is working without me touching it having been in the drawer for the last 20 years.


 You'll have to post photos. Ideally we need to see the movement inside, if you can take the back off.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/160419-posting-pictures-new-members-please-read/&do=embed


----------



## pmak67

I too have my late father’s Paul Jobin. Can’t seem to add a photo. It’s over wound- is that worth repair? Thanks, Peter


----------



## spinynorman

pmak67 said:


> I too have my late father’s Paul Jobin. Can’t seem to add a photo. It’s over wound- is that worth repair?


Depends what you mean by "worth". The used sale value of the watch is not going to justify spending money on repairing it. (Look at Ebay completed listings to get an idea of the value). However, the sentimental value to you may outweigh those considerations. If you take it to a watchmaker (not a jeweller) they should be able to give you an estimate of the cost to repair it.


----------

